# ISP redundancy



## amuseDi (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I got a two machines, gate1 and gate2. *S*chema:




*T*his is a work network, but I want to make the ISP redundant on gate1, look at the example: 



I supposed failover, but I read this, Example 32-2, but this is a local network.

What do you propose to use? I have a little experience with freebsd FreeBSD, can you explain for dummies, please?


----------

